# HELP..I'm having trouble sharpening knives with Lansky System



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 8, 2010)

I have the lansky system with extra course, course, medium, fine, and extra fine stones. I seem to get an edge on my knives but nothing that is real sharp. Does anybody have any experience with the system and pointers on how to get a better edge. Stroke pattern? finishing with leather strop? What are some things I should be seeing or looking for when switching down in grades from stone to stone? Please post


----------



## trial&error (Nov 8, 2010)

is the blade secure?  changing angle?  Or is there a thin ledge on the edge of the blade?


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 8, 2010)

yes blade is secure, I usually do angles 17 and 20, and thin ledge? im not sure what you mean by that


----------



## ancienttrails (Nov 8, 2010)

Grinding stones set or repair a blade 1 stoke turn blade over stroke same angle watch edge so it don,t get to thin and roll,hone with ceramic rod or window edge on truck.cut som,n practice thats it.kill something then all you have to do is hone it some time.


----------



## trial&error (Nov 9, 2010)

alot of the time when sharpening you can actually make the edge so thin that it will fold over to the opposite side with every stroke.  Thats what I meant by ledge.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 9, 2010)

what kind of knives are you sharpening?


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sharpening just basic skinning knives anywhere from 3-6 inches in length. What is the best angle for skinning? What kind of stroke pattern? (What i mean by that is should I stroke 1 time on each side at a time or 5 times a side then 5 the other  or what?and how many times should I use a certain grade of stone?) sorry these are alot of questions but I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## bowyer (Nov 9, 2010)

You have to make sure the angle is ground down to a good edge first so spend most of your time with the course stones until you have a cutting edge. With heavy hunting blades, particularly hard steel blades like Buck, go ahead and stroke 10 or 12 times to the side. Just make sure to use the same number of strokes per side. Then use your finer stones until you get a smooth edge. Then strop on leather or coarse cloth to remove any remaining curled edge and your blade should be sharp enough to shave. I did this once for a co-worker on a large Buck knife and spent over an hour but ended up with a razor sharp blade. He took it to his hunting camp and started bragging on how he had sharpened his knife to a razor edge. He took the knife out and cut 1/8 inch strips off a piece of paper to impress his buddies. Everything  was going well until they started handing him their knives and asked him to sharpen them! Justice does prevail sometime.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 9, 2010)

Watch your pressure!
As you get closer to a finish, your stroke pressure needs to get lighter and lighter.

Lightly stroking the blade spine first (trailing the edge) on leather using Flitz or any good polish will hone and polish the edge to a mirror finish,  depending on the steel.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 9, 2010)

N.GaDeerSlayer said:


> I'm sharpening just basic skinning knives anywhere from 3-6 inches in length. What is the best angle for skinning? What kind of stroke pattern? (What i mean by that is should I stroke 1 time on each side at a time or 5 times a side then 5 the other  or what?and how many times should I use a certain grade of stone?) sorry these are alot of questions but I'm getting frustrated.



What make and model knifes?


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 9, 2010)

bowyer,I can beat that,I spent several hours once sharpening a friend's brand new Buck pocket knife.It was as you say, very sharp,he then opened an oil can with it.He made it all better by explaining it was just a tool,if he needed to use it he would.I suggested perhaps he needed to sharpen it the next time.


----------



## kalebelk (Nov 9, 2010)

*knife sharpeners*

the best angle to sharpen a knife, depends on what the metal can handle. I have found that the best knife sharpeners are people, not kits. Once you get the feel for it, its like second nature. If you are gettin frustrated, walk away from it for a while. I would also recommended a medium stone. Too fine takes forever, and too coarse really eats the metal up. Lighten up your pressure when you think you are getting close. In my opinion, the best way to use a lansky sharpener is to hold the stone in one hand, stone side up, and run the blade across it like you are slicing a layer off the top. All the other parts of those kits are just a gimmick, except for the honing oil. If this doesent work, let me know. Some of the best knife sharpeners I have are everyday items.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok guys I have a question also..I am trying to sharpen a buck alpha hunter folder,I use for skinning deer...It seem to be half way sharp,feels good side to side but dull if you run your finger straight down the blade...I have the smith 3 in 1 knife sharpning system...Should I buy some stones & which ones?..Or do you have other sugestions?..Thanks


----------



## kalebelk (Nov 9, 2010)

*burr*

that sounds like you've got a burr on your blade. this happens when you use too low of an angle, and the metal gets too thin causing it to fold over. thats why the edge feels sharp then you feel from side to side, and feels dull when you pull the cutting edge across your finger. The most practical angle to sharpen knives is just shy of 45 degrees to the sharpening surface. anything less is a waste of time, and metal.


----------



## WTM45 (Nov 10, 2010)

kalebelk said:


> The most practical angle to sharpen knives is just shy of 45 degrees to the sharpening surface. anything less is a waste of time, and metal.



Not true.
It greatly depends on the steel, the grind and the edge geometry which is required.
30 degrees inclusive can make a great slicer that will not roll the edge under pressure if the chosen steel is heat treated right.
That's 15 degrees per side.


----------



## MidwestAddiction (Nov 10, 2010)

thank ya'll for all you input i'm gona try everything posted on here...any other comments are appreciated keep posting....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no way I can tell you how, but come to any event I am at, and I will show you. I just go by feel. And I get em purty sharp.


----------



## ga biscuit (Nov 10, 2010)

The first time I used a Lansky, I did not get the results that I was looking for.  Only then did I figure out that I did not keep the same angle.  I will try to explain ... make sure that you put the guide rod in the honing stone and then set on a flat surface to ensure the proper alignment.  Make sure that you do that for each stone.  I found out that I had different angles and thus was changing the angle with every stone.  Hope this helps.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Nov 13, 2010)

My success with the lansky system is when I watch my pressure and i use the stone like the blade is cutting into it rather then running it off the blade edge.


----------



## jd1564 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have had difficulty with the Lansky system as well.
 I have better luck with a plan old whetstone.
Still cannot get them as sharp as i would like, but they will dress a deer.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 7, 2010)

jd1564 said:


> I have had difficulty with the Lansky system as well.
> I have better luck with a plan old whetstone.
> Still cannot get them as sharp as i would like, but they will dress a deer.




Me too, except I use Arkansas stones, and I can get them plenty sharp.

Somehow, some reason, I have a better feel pushing the knife into the stone instead of the stone into the knife.


----------

